# Bank Services



## Tedy88 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello,
I am a new guy here from Europe. Could you recommend one good bank with resonable commision fees which provide good services and has also internet banking implemented?
Thank you,
T


----------



## kiskis (Mar 20, 2010)

Tedy88 said:


> Hello,
> I am a new guy here from Europe. Could you recommend one good bank with resonable commision fees which provide good services and has also internet banking implemented?
> Thank you,
> T


Rakbank.

Experience with HSBC before that.

For some reason it is ok in Dubai for banks agents to lie to customers so many Citibank and HSBC customers have get quite pissed when promised service does not cost as expected.

Sure agents just have commissions and banks do not care about situation.

Rakbank so far has been good.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I use HSBC and reasonably happy with them and the internet banking - I use them just for normal banking.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

_"Could you recommend good bank with resonable commision fees which provide good services..."_

In the UAE? I hardly know where to begin! :frusty:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Seabee said:


> _"Could you recommend good bank with resonable commision fees which provide good services..."_
> 
> In the UAE? I hardly know where to begin! :frusty:


Lol, that's my response as well whenever I have to pick up the phone and talk to a customer service rep! I reckon that 2 years in this country has shortened by life expectancy by about 2 decades! 

I'm with HSBC and if something goes wrong (which thank goodness does not happen too often), I simply ignore it...picking up the phone is way too stressful! I love their "I don't get paid enough to give a **** about your problems" attitude!


----------



## mbrglez (Sep 7, 2010)

Whatever you do avoid Mashreq .


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm with NBAD and am very happy with them. I'd reccomend picking a bank which has a branch near where you live/work as it can take a few trips there when setting up things.


----------



## Tedy88 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Thx*

Thanks to all. I make some idea...
Cheers,
T


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Seabee said:


> _"Could you recommend good bank with resonable commision fees which provide good services..."_
> 
> In the UAE? I hardly know where to begin! :frusty:


Haha, my thoughts exactly.

Every bank will annoy you eventually.

Actually, to be fair, I had an account with NBAD and can't remember having any reason to complain about it. I didn't have any loans, credit cards, etc with them though - those services from any bank seem to prompt more complaints than just a current or savings account.


----------



## geo_v (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm with ADCB and is more than ok. But the best for you is to find one that has a branch near to you


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Tedy88 said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Not sure if you read the forum rules but all posts on the site must be in English! Makes life easier for all and ensures that everyone is party to all the good advice given on the forum.


----------



## adyyum (May 6, 2010)

*HBZ or Rak*



Tedy88 said:


> Hello,
> I am a new guy here from Europe. Could you recommend one good bank with resonable commision fees which provide good services and has also internet banking implemented?
> Thank you,
> T


Hey

My experience with Habib Bank AG Zurich is amazing. Rak Bank is also not bad.
But it depends upon your needs and convenience of bank visit.

Cheers
Ady


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

I have no complaints at all with RAK Bank. Internet services are particularly excellent, as is the phone service.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've heard complaints about most banks, recently had trouble with NBD and CBD for business purposes and paperwork.

Anyway, for my personal bank I use Mashreq. I can't say anything about the service because I never physically go to the bank.

But it is convenient for a couple of reasons

- Iphone app for banking, can do everything from my iphone
- Internet banking easy, pay Salik, Dewa, Du, Etisalat easily from the net or my Iphone
- plenty of machines everywhere
- A local account, so potentially less traceability than say HSBC or something if you are worried about things like tax, student loans and whatnot in the UK.
- Not had any issues phoning them either with questions

It really is the bill payments and the salik/phone topups which save an incredible headache.

Maybe the branch experience isn't great but I wouldn't know.


----------

